# AKA "Smurf Tubing"



## Shawn23 (Jan 5, 2011)

I have never ran the stuff but have seen it used a lot. I just ran into a situation in a commercial building where it was used to feed power to the AC units during the original construction 5 yrs ago. Now the AHJ is saying that it either has to be replaced with conduit or install a drop ceiling in one of the units that we are doing a build out on.
? 1 is what is the technical name for smurf tubing
?2 is where would i find this code that allowed it to pass then but not now


----------



## SteveBayshore (Apr 7, 2013)

ENT, electrical nonmetallic tubing. Not sure of the code section.


----------



## raider1 (Jan 22, 2007)

Article 362 addresses ENT (Smurf Tube).

362.10 covers uses permitted and 362.12 covers uses not pemitted.

How tall is the building?

Chris


----------



## Shawn23 (Jan 5, 2011)

raider1 said:


> Article 362 addresses ENT (Smurf Tube).
> 
> 362.10 covers uses permitted and 362.12 covers uses not pemitted.
> 
> ...


 
Thank you. I think my answer is in the exception 362.10 (2) exception:thumbup: Lets hope the AHJ sees it my way


----------



## Acadian9 (Jun 6, 2009)

Shawn23 said:


> I have never ran the stuff but have seen it used a lot. I just ran into a situation in a commercial building where it was used to feed power to the AC units during the original construction 5 yrs ago. Now the AHJ is saying that it either has to be replaced with conduit or install a drop ceiling in one of the units that we are doing a build out on.
> ? 1 is what is the technical name for smurf tubing
> ?2 is where would i find this code that allowed it to pass then but not now


Usually in comercial applications, EMT is used. I've never seen cor-line (ENT) used in lieu of EMT as such things. What did the specs say?


----------



## CFL (Jan 28, 2009)

Shawn23 said:


> I have never ran the stuff but have seen it used a lot. I just ran into a situation in a commercial building where it was used to feed power to the AC units during the original construction 5 yrs ago. Now the AHJ is saying that it either has to be replaced with conduit or install a drop ceiling in one of the units that we are doing a build out on.
> ? 1 is what is the technical name for smurf tubing
> ?2 is where would i find this code that allowed it to pass then but not now


Is the ENT in the slab?


----------



## Shawn23 (Jan 5, 2011)

Acadian9 said:


> Usually in comercial applications, EMT is used. I've never seen cor-line (ENT) used in lieu of EMT as such things. What did the specs say?


 
I dont have any specs to go by so i cant answer.


----------



## Shawn23 (Jan 5, 2011)

CFL said:


> Is the ENT in the slab?


 
Yes its in the slab as well as on the surface of the poured surfaces.


----------



## butcher733 (Aug 4, 2012)

Shawn23 said:


> I have never ran the stuff but have seen it used a lot. I just ran into a situation in a commercial building where it was used to feed power to the AC units during the original construction 5 yrs ago. Now the AHJ is saying that it either has to be replaced with conduit or install a drop ceiling in one of the units that we are doing a build out on.
> ? 1 is what is the technical name for smurf tubing
> ?2 is where would i find this code that allowed it to pass then but not now


Below three stories, in non-plenum suspended ceilings, and where not exposed to physical damage ENT is for most things code equivalent to EMT.


----------



## Shawn23 (Jan 5, 2011)

The AHJ says that it is a plenum issue. The exception has the word "within" in it so its more $ for me:thumbsup:

Thanks for the help.


----------



## copper chopper (Sep 6, 2011)

that crap sucks to pull wire thru it, i always have to upsize ent because of that. pvc is what we always use in wisconsin.


----------

